# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Παροχη νερου με πιεστικο και δεξαμενη σε εξοχικο σπιτι 60τμ.

## pgt397

Ειναι διαμερισμα σε πολυκατοικια.Εχουμε προβληματα με την κεντρικη παροχη(φερνουμε καθε τοσο 14κυβικα νερο).ποτε δεν εχει νερο,ποτε θεμα η αντλια..... :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing: 
Εγω ειμαι ισαγειο.Εχω παρει ηδη 2 δεξαμενες καινουργιες του τονου εκαστη.
Τι πιεστικο θα χρειαστω για περιστασιακη χρηση?
Απο το μπαλκονι περναει ο σωληνας ενα τοιχο.στα 3 μετρα φτανει σε αλλο τοιχο οπου απο πισω ειναι το μπανιο και ακριβως στον τοιχο του μπανιου η σωληνες που πανε καζανακι και πλυντηριο.Θα μπορουσε η αντλια να συνδεθει στην υποδοχη του πληντηριου.Ακριβως απο πανω ειναι ο θερμοσιφωνας στο 1,8 μετρα,το πιο ψηλο σημειο.(φωτο)
καποιος που εχει κανει κατι παρομοιο ποιο πιεστικο πηρε??????

----------


## vasilimertzani

Μπερδεμένα μας τα λες.καταρχην περιστασιακή χρήση σε αποθηκευμένο νερό δεν μπορείς να κάνεις.
Κατά δεύτερον ποια αντλία χαλάει συνέχεια;
Τρίτον τι αντλία θες ;να γεμίζει τις δεξαμενές η τις βρύσες σου;
Οι δεξαμενές που είναι;το σπίτι επίσης που είναι;(υψομετρική διαφορά και απόσταση από δεξαμενές)

----------


## pgt397

ναι θα βαλω φιλτρα στο νερο.Το νερο θα ειναι για χρηση μπανιου,πιατων.ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΟΥΜΕ.Αλλωστε παντα μπουκαλια περνουμε για ποσιμο......
Η υπαρχουσα αντλια την πολυκατοικιας παρουσιαζει κατα καιρους προβληματα.Δεν υπαρχει συνοχη και διαχειριστης για να βρουμε ακρη(εξοχικα γαρ) .
Αντλια να πηγαινει το νερο απο τις δεξαμενες στο σπιτι.
Το σπιτι ειναι ισογειο και οι δεξαμενες θα μπουνε στο μπαλκονι.δηλαδη ευθεια σχετικα πλην του θερμοσιφωνα......
αποσαταση δεξαμενων απο μπανιο 4 με 4,5 περιπου μετρα........

----------


## nyannaco

Πριν απ'όλα, είσαι σίγουρος ότι το μπαλκόνι αντέχει τους δύο τόνους των δεξαμενών;;;

----------

Κυριακίδης (04-03-19)

----------


## pgt397

είναι ισόγειο.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αυτα τα πιεστικά είναι οικιακής χρησης.
https://www.skroutz.gr/c/2918/piestika_nerou.html

----------

